# Looking for world gym clothing !



## COWBOY (Oct 5, 2005)

Anyone got a clue where to find World gym wear or Golds? found only a couple of places and there in the u.s,I'm looking for a real nice Hoodie so i can look buff at the Gym !!lol :crazy: I also think that MR GOVIER ! should sell stuff on the shop like Tops and Hoodies hint hint !!! Yes paul HINT ,can you see what i'm doing HINT,cough hint............................................................................................


----------



## mitch1436114502 (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.goldsgym.com


----------



## mitch1436114502 (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.goldsgymdirect.co.uk

i ment this one!


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 5, 2005)

mitch said:


> http://www.goldsgymdirect.co.uk
> 
> i ment this one!


Yum just ordered my new hoodie and t'shirt much love to you Mitch at this festive time of year!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Mate lok on Ebay got a load of World Gym vests a while back and a good price too!!

Dont like Golds stuff myself i prefer XXXL, Worlds, Powerhouse Gym or Bodytemple.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> Powerhouse Gym


i havent got any, but i seen some of there clothing on extreme nutrition site, and it does look good, out of them all wich would u prefere robdog ?


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

There's still loads on Ebay not bad price's on some of the gear.


----------

